# What cities are at the same latitude as your city?



## musiccity

Which major (or semi-major) cities are around the same latitude as your city? If you don't know your city's latitude then you can look it up on Google Earth.


Nashville, TN.. We're right on the 36N latitude line. 

Other cities that have roughly the same latitude as Nashville include..

Tangier, Morocco
Aleppo, Syria
Tokyo, Japan
Tehran, Iran
and Las Vegas, Nevada


----------



## memph

Interesting idea. For Toronto:

Eugene, OR (a little to the North)
Sioux Falls, SD
Portland, ME
Toulouse, France
Florence, Italy
Ruse, Bulgaria
Sochi, Russia
Vladivostok, Russia (a little to the South)
Sapporo, Japan

You can really see the effect of ocean currents when you realize Florence is North of Vladivostok. Vladivostok is even colder than Toronto, by about 5C/10F.


----------



## NordikNerd

Linköping, Sweden is on the same latitude (58.40) as:

Tartu, Estonia (58,37)
Nizhnij Tagil, Russia (57.93) 
Kristianssand, Norway (58.15)
Wick, Scotland (58.44)
Hebron, New Brunswick, Canada (58,20)
Juneau, Alaska (58,18)

today's temperature about -1 to -3 C


----------



## musiccity

memph said:


> Interesting idea. For Toronto:
> 
> Eugene, OR (a little to the North)
> Sioux Falls, SD
> Portland, ME
> Toulouse, France
> Florence, Italy
> Ruse, Bulgaria
> Sochi, Russia
> Vladivostok, Russia (a little to the South)
> Sapporo, Japan
> 
> You can really see the effect of ocean currents when you realize Florence is North of Vladivostok. Vladivostok is even colder than Toronto, by about 5C/10F.


Exactly, and it's amazing at how far north Europe is, Nashville doesn't even touch the bottom tip. We're at the same latitude as North Africa.

If we took the Gulf Stream away Europe would be frigid. Even more cold than it already is.


----------



## memph

NordikNerd said:


> Linköping, Sweden is on the same latitude (58.40) as:
> 
> Tartu, Estonia (58,37)
> Nizhnij Tagil, Russia (57.93)
> Kristianssand, Norway (58.15)
> Wick, Scotland (58.44)
> Hebron, New Brunswick, Canada (58,20)
> Juneau, Alaska (58,18)
> 
> today's temperature about -1 to -3 C


Hebron, New Brunswick is much further South at around 45 degrees... There's basically nothing in Canada at that lattitude.

The most Northerly major city in Canada is Edmonton, Alberta at 53,32. The closest small cities are Grande Prairie at 55,10 and Whitehorse at 60,43. Closer to Linköping's lattitude you only have small towns like Fort Chipewyan at 58,43.


----------



## NordikNerd

memph said:


> Hebron, New Brunswick is much further South at around 45 degrees... There's basically nothing in Canada at that lattitude.
> 
> The most Northerly major city in Canada is Edmonton, Alberta at 53,32. The closest small cities are Grande Prairie at 55,10 and Whitehorse at 60,43. Closer to Linköping's lattitude you only have small towns like Fort Chipewyan at 58,43.


Ok, Hebron was wrong. I first thought about mentioning Makkovik pop. 384 at 55.08 but Fort Chipewyan is even larger with pop. 1,007

Actually I was born in Piteå, North Sweden so Linköping is really south for me.


----------



## Gobbo

Aalborg is on the 57th N latitude 

As are:

Aberdeen, Scotland and Kalmar, Sweden.

I didn´t find any other well known cities on the same latitude. Incredbile.

EDTI: well, eventually I did find a couple of other cities near the same position as Aalborg, let´s say other cities on the 57th Northern Latitude:

Göteborg, Sweden 
Ventspils, Lettonia
Jaroslavl, Russia
Perm, Russia

It´s interesting to see that in Northern America (Canada) you don´t have one single city at the latitude....I had never thougth about that I lived SO far at the north


----------



## Lindemann

Leon (Spain), N42º30', almost same latitude as...

Detroit, USA
Andorra
Sofia, Bulgaria
Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan
Sapporo, Japan


----------



## musiccity

Gobbo said:


> Aalborg is on the 57th N latitude.
> 
> As are:
> 
> Aberdeen, Scotland and Kalmar, Sweden.
> 
> I didn´t find any other well known cities on the same latitude. Incredbile.


at 57N, that's nearly tundra in interior Canada. Very few large cities can fair well that far north.


----------



## memph

musiccity said:


> at 57N, that's nearly tundra in interior Canada. Very few large cities can fair well that far north.


You've got Fort St John (pop 23,000) at 56,16N, it's near Grande Prairie in the Peace River Region, which is basically the Northern-most significant pocket of agricultural land in Canada.


----------



## Gobbo

musiccity said:


> at 57N, that's nearly tundra in interior Canada. Very few large cities can fair well that far north.


In fact, it´s strange than in Canada it´s so cold at 57N, while here in Europe you can live without problems there. But that must be because of the Gulf Stream.

By the way, I forgot that not only Aberdeen in Scotland and Kalmar in Sweden, but also Riga is more or less at 57N and Moscow is at 56N...

If instead we are talking about longitude and not latitude, there are several cities at the same or within the same longitude as Aalborg (9,55`E). Since Germany and Italy are both straight south from Denmark, most of the cities that are at the same longitude as Aalborg are in Germany or in Italy:

Kiel, Germany (10,09´E)
Hamburg, Germany (9,58´E)
Hannover, Germany (9,45´E)
Würzburg (9,57´E)
Milano, Italy (9,10´E)
Bergamo, Italy (9,40´E)
Genova, Italy (9,10´E)
Tunis, Tunesia (10,15´E)
Oslo, Norway (10,40´E)


----------



## musiccity

Gobbo said:


> I*n fact, it´s strange than in Canada it´s so cold at 57N, while here in Europe you can live without problems there*. But that must be because of the Gulf Stream.
> 
> By the way, I forgot that not only Aberdeen in Scotland and Kalmar in Sweden, but also Riga is more or less at 57N and Moscow is at 56N...
> 
> If instead we are talking about latitude and not longitude, there are several cities at the same or within the same latitude as Aalborg (9,55`E):
> 
> Kiel, Germany (10,09´E)
> Hamburg, Germany (9,58´E)
> Hannover, Germany (9,45´E)
> Würzburg (9,57´E)
> Milano, Italy (9,10´E)
> Bergamo, Italy (9,40´E)
> Genova, Italy (9,10´E)
> Tunis, Tunesia (10,15´E)
> Oslo, Norway (10,40´E)


Actually, it's the other way around. At that latitude the climate should be an extreme humid continental with constant subzero temperatures in the winter but because of the Gulf Stream, Europe is much more mild than it should be.


And Nashville doesn't have too mant cities along the same longitude but I'll look.


----------



## musiccity

Nashville is at 86'46W

The only major city (that isn't close by) that lies on the same longitudinal line as Nashville is Tegucigalpa, Honduras. Most of the area along this longitudinal line is the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## poshbakerloo

Sheffield, South Yorkshire, UK

Latitude: 53.383N

Edmonton, AB
Prince George, BC
Oldenburg, Germany
Szczecin, Poland
Dublin, Ireland

There were several others but mostly Russian and Chinese which I couldn't type in lol


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Londrina, 23°19'S

S
Antofagasta
São Paulo
Windhoek

N
Abu Dhabi
Ahmedabad
Dhaka
Guangzhou
Havana
Karachi
Mazatlan
Medina
Muscat
Riyadh


----------



## memph

Toronto is at 79,22W

Others at similar longitudes:
Trujillo, Peru: 79,01W
Guayaquil, Ecuador: 79,52W
Panama, Panama: 79,31W
Sancti Spiritus, Cuba: 79,26W
Charleston, SC: 79,56W
Greenboro, NC: 79,47W
Pittsburgh, PA: 79,59W
North Bay, ON: 79,27W
Rouyn-Noranda, QC: 79,00W


----------



## diablo234

Houston is at about N29º45' which is at the same latitude as 

New Orleans, USA
Agadir, Morrocco (a little to the north)
Cairo, Egypt (a little to the north)
Aquaba, Jordan
Kuwait
Lhasa, Tibet/China
Chongquing, China
Shanghai, China (a little to the north)

also given Houston's longitude at W95º15' and the shape of North/South America there are not any major cities that have the same latitude as Houston although Kansas City and Veracruz, Mexico come close.


----------



## Gobbo

If I don´t get it wrong, latitude is horisontal and longitude is vertical, isn´t that true? 

I just see posts where some people are talking about longitude and others about latitude. It´s a little confusing.

For example: Paris, Stuttgart, Kosice, Vancouver are almost at the same latitude...

And Copenhagen, Leipzig, Chemnitz, Venezia, Rome, Lubango (Angola) are at the same longitude (12´E).


----------



## Mr. Uncut

Dallas at N32°50°

Latitude
- San Diego, CA
- Charleston, SC
- Hamilton, Bermuda
- Tripolis, Libya
- Tel Aviv, Isreal
- Bagdad, Iraq (at 33°)
- Nanjing, China
- Nagasaki, Japan

Longitude
- Winnipeg, Canada
- Oklahoma City
- Veracruz, Mexico


----------



## IrishMan2010

I would say Dublin is roughly on the same latitude as: Edmonton, Liverpool, Manchester, Sheffield, Groningen, Hamburg, Szczecin, Minsk. The are all roughly the same latitude give or take a couple of km's north or south.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe

31N Shanghai, same latitude as New Orleans and Cairo but much colder in winter

Climate:

New Orleans

Cairo

Shanghai


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe

memph said:


> Hebron, New Brunswick is much further South at around 45 degrees... There's basically nothing in Canada at that lattitude.
> .


Theres one abandoned settlement with the same name in Northern Labrador
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebron,_Labrador




memph said:


> The most Northerly major city in Canada is Edmonton, Alberta at 53,32. The closest small cities are Grande Prairie at 55,10 and Whitehorse at 60,43. Closer to Linköping's lattitude you only have small towns like Fort Chipewyan at 58,43.


What about Yellowknife, Iqualit, etc.? Should be something around 62-64


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Mexicali (32°38' N)

Cities located between 32°08'-33°08' N

San Diego, CA, USA
Tijuana, Mexico
San Luis Rio Colorado, Mexico
Yuma, AZ, USA
Tucson, AZ, USA
Las Cruces, NM, USA
Dallas-Ft. Worth, TX, USA
Shreveport, LA, USA
Jackson, MS, USA
Montgomery, AL, USA
Hamilton, Bermuda
Funchal, Portugal
Tripoli, Libya
Benghazi, Libya
Haifa, Israel
Isfahan, Iran
Hanzhong, China
Nanjing, China (sister city) 
Nagasaki, Japan


----------



## sunnyisles

Cali (Columbia):

Latitude:
Cali (Columbia): 3°25′14″N 
1. Medan (Indonesia): 3°35′N
2. Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia): 3°8′51″N

Longitude:
Cali (Columbia): 76°31′20″W
1. Baltimore (USA): 76°37′W
2. Kingston (Jamaica): 76°48′W
3. Norfolk (USA): 76°12′6.72″W
4. Lima (Peru): 77°1′42″W 
5. Washington D.C. (USA): 77°2′6.86″W
6. Medellin (Columbia): 75°34′30.49″W


----------



## sunnyisles

Latitude:
Miami (USA): 25°47′16″N
1. Chenzhou (China): 25°48′N
2. Monterrey (Mexico): 25°40′N
3. Doha (Qatar): 25°17′12″N
4. Dubai (UAE): 25°15′00″N 
5. Taipei (Taiwan): 25°02′N
6. Manama (Bahrein): 26°13′N 
7. Karachi (Pakistan): 24°51′ N

Longitude:
Miami (USA): 80°13′27″W
1. Pittsburgh (USA): 80°00′00″W
2. Guayaquil (Ecuador): 79.88°W 
3. Panama City (Panama): 79°31’7” W
4. Toronto (Canada): 79°20′26.47″W


----------



## Aaronj09

Leeds, England is at the same relative latitude as:

Dublin, Ireland
Edmonton, Alberta
Minsk, Belarus
Hamburg, Germany


----------



## Zach759

KC is at the same-ish latitude as Pyongyang and Ankara


----------



## Luxor12

Mexico City 19º30'

Georgetown (Caiman Islands) 19º15'
Santiago de los Caballeros ( Dominican Republic) 19º30'
Port Sudan (Sudan) 19º30'
Mumbai (India) 19º06'
Kealakekua (Hawaii) 19º30'


----------



## JayT

BRISBANE, Queensland - AUSTRALIA

In the south we have:

Santiago del Estero - Argentina
Florianopolis - Brazil
Gauteng (Johannesburg) - South Africa
Kalbarri - (Western Australia) Austraila

In the north we have:

Guaymas - Mexico
Corpus Christi (TX) - United States
Sarasota (FL) - United States
Canary Islands - Spain
El Aaiun - Western Sahara (Morocco?)
Assiut - Egypt
Sharm El Sheikh - Egypt
Manama - Bahrain
Agra - India
Kathmandu - Nepal
Thimphu - Bhutan
Wenzhou - China
Okinawa - Japan

Some interesting places there if you care to take a look on Google Earth


----------



## Occit

*CARACAS:Between 10-11º *

Latitude, from west to east: 
Liberia, Costa Rica
Alajuela, Costa Rica
Heredia, Costa Rica
Cartagena, Colombia
Barranquilla, Colombia
Valledupar, Colombia
Maracaibo, Venezuela
Barquisimeto, Venezuela
Valencia, Venezuela
Maracay, Venezuela
- CARACAS -
Puerto La Cruz, Venezuela
Port of Spain, Trinidad & Tobago
San Fernando, Trinidad & Tobago
Kankan, Guinea
Kaduna, Nigeria
Kumo, Nigeria
Maroua, Cameroun
Debre Markos, Etiopia
Berbera, Somalia
Thiruchirapalli, India
Dindigul, India
Mueang Chumphon, Thailand
Sihanoukville, Cambodia
Ho Chi Minh City, Viet Nam
Iloilo, Philippines
Bacolod, Philipines
Cebu, Philippines
Ailuk, Marshall Islands


----------



## DukeofWellington

Wellington, New Zealand (41 degrees south)

41°09′S	71°18′W	San Carlos de Bariloche, Argentina
41°28′S	72°56′W	Puerto Montt Chile


----------



## musiccity

musiccity said:


> Nashville, TN.. We're right on the 36N latitude line.
> 
> Other cities that have roughly the same latitude as Nashville include..
> 
> Tangier, Morocco
> Aleppo, Syria
> Tokyo, Japan
> Tehran, Iran
> and Las Vegas, Nevada


If Nashville were at 36S we would be at the same latitude as Tuross Head, NSW, Australia; Victor Harbour, SA, Australia; Bolivar, Argentina; Linares, Chile


----------



## Xusein

Hartford is just below 42N. The cities in the 41st parallel are, from west to east.

Omaha
Chicago 
Cleveland
Porto
Barcelona
Rome
Tirana 
Istanbul
Tbilisi
Tashkent
Shenyang

Out of all these cities, Hartford is almost identical with Chicago in latitude although the Loop is further north than Hartford proper.


----------



## NordikNerd

Gobbo said:


> In fact, from an european point of view (I am in Denmark) it´s amazing to see how far south some american cities are. We are talking about the same latitudes as NORTH AFRICA!!


Due to global warming, the gulf stream is already weakening, this means Scandinavia, UK & Northern Europe will soon have the same climat as their russian and north american counterparts.

That is arctic climate. Linköping, Sweden will freeze as much as the inuits of Hebron, Northern Labrador, Canada & Nizhnij Tagil, Russia :goodbye:

If you own real estate in Northern Africa you will be the winner.


----------



## Jonesy55

No sign of it happening yet....

Recent years here have been among the warmest on record.


----------



## NordikNerd

Jonesy55 said:


> No sign of it happening yet....
> 
> Recent years here have been among the warmest on record.


Well, scientists have already messured the speed of the gulf-flow and it has strikingly decreased.


----------



## anakngpasig

Manila-X said:


> *Manila* (latitude: 14, 35 N)
> 
> Dakar, Senegal


also Guatemala City


----------



## FAAN

I live in Altamira, Pará, Brazil, which is the same latitude as Davao in the Philippines.


----------



## NotTarts

This list is very handy 

I live in *Sydney, New South Wales, Australia (33°52′S)*

Chuí, Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil
Cape Town, Western Cape, South Africa
Port Elizabeth, Eastern Cape, South Africa
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Montevideo, Uraguay
Santiago, Chile
Valparaíso, Chile

The climates in all of these cities are pretty similar, AFAIK.


----------



## Gobbo

NordikNerd said:


> Due to global warming, the gulf stream is already weakening, this means Scandinavia, UK & Northern Europe will soon have the same climat as their russian and north american counterparts.
> 
> That is arctic climate. Linköping, Sweden will freeze as much as the inuits of Hebron, Northern Labrador, Canada & Nizhnij Tagil, Russia :goodbye:
> 
> If you own real estate in Northern Africa you will be the winner.


Yep, I DO see those signs. The last two winters before this winter have been exceptionally cold and white here in Denmark. Last winter we had snow for 2 months in a row, that rarely happened in the past.

This winter has been relatively mild, BUT during the last weak the temperatures suddenly fell down to minus 10-15 degrees celcius in most of Europe. The whole Europe is extremely cold right now.

So yes, I DO see signs of winters being colder than normally here in Europe....even in Italy they have minus 5 to minus 10 right now. Very cold for Southern Europe. And in northern Sweden they had minus 38 degrees celcius yesterday. WOW!


----------



## Gobbo

Jonesy55 said:


> No sign of it happening yet....
> 
> Recent years here have been among the warmest on record.


Globally yes, but the problem is that when it get´s warm in Greenland, the ice there melts down and the gulf stream gets weaker. And then eventually it gets colder in Europe 

Somebody correct me if I am wrong, but this is how I understand this..

Last night here in Denmark we had minus 23 degrees celcius. It´s the coldest temperature we have had here for the last 26 years. So yes, i think it IS gettig colder...


----------



## NordikNerd

Gobbo said:


> And in northern Sweden they had minus 38 degrees celcius yesterday. WOW!


Actually it was even colder than -40 C in the far north. At that temperature the whole society gets vulnerable.

This early morning Linköping had -22 C, but now at 11 o clock, the temperature rose to -10 C


----------



## Aaronj09

2011 was the second warmest on record in the UK - but only because of constant south-westerly winds in winter making it very mild.. we had the coldest summer for 20 years!!


----------



## Vini2

Rio de Janeiro
same (or close) latitude 

Southern Hemisphere:
Campinas, Brazil
Windhoek, Namibia

Northern Hemisphere:
Havana, Cuba
Zacatecas, Mexico
Hong Kong
Kolkata, India


----------



## mirrorcle

Sydney, Australia is at 33.52 S latitude

Santiago, Chile is at 33.27 S latitude

Buenos Aires, Argentina is at 34.46 S latitude


----------



## Jonesy55

Shrewsbury, UK is at 52.7 degrees N.

Other cities between 52 and 53.5 N

Dublin, Ireland
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada
Edmonton, Alberta, Canada
Amsterdam, Netherlands
Berlin, Germany
Bremen, Germany
Hamburg, Germany
Warsaw, Poland
Irkutsk, Russia
Petropavlosk-Kamchatsky, Russia
Samara, Russia


----------



## gjbultema

close to Chicago (42 degrees) are

Barcelona, Spain
Rome, Italy
Istanbul, Turkey
Baku, Azerbaijan
Omaha
Des Moines
Detroit
Toledo
Cleveland
New York City


----------



## tvdxer

Duluth, MN is on roughly the same line of latitude as Quebec, QC; Berne, Switzerland; Cluj-Napoca, Romania; Jiamusi, China; Qoqek, China; Aralsk, Kazakhstan; and Tiraspol, Moldavia. 

It is exactly or almost exactly on the same line of longitude as Preston, Minnesota; Fairfield, Iowa; Centralia, Missouri; Fort Leonard Wood, Missouri; Pine Bluff, Arkanas; Monroe, Louisiana; Jena, Louisiana; Ocosingo, Chiapas; and Comitan, Chiapas.


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto is at 43°42′N, which is the same as Monaco and Nice, France... and slightly further south than Florence, Italy. Pelee Island, Ontario is the southernmost tip of Canada and is at 41°45'N which is south of Rome, Italy, but north of Barcelona, Spain. It is at the same elevation as Northern California, and a over 50% of American states lie at least partly north of this line. Toronto is over 800 km south of London, UK, or Vancouver, B.C. A great many people who visit Toronto would be surprised to find that rather than having gone North, they have in fact gone South!


----------



## isaidso

I think a lot of people are surprised how far south parts of Canada lie; especially compared to Europe. If the gulf stream moved northwest towards Canada instead of northeast towards Europe, southern Canada would have very mild winters indeed.


----------



## KillerZavatar

isaidso said:


> I think a lot of people are surprised how far south parts of Canada lie; especially compared to Europe. If the gulf stream moved northwest towards Canada instead of northeast towards Europe, southern Canada would have very mild winters indeed.


i always consider russia and canada to be similar and then remember Europe is mostly east of russia not south, so it's bound to be quite north.

Also I found this website relevant to the latitude comparison question: Interactive Equivalent Latitude Map | Chris Polis, ByteMuse.com


----------



## isaidso

KillerZavatar said:


> i always consider russia and canada to be similar and then remember Europe is mostly east of russia not south, so it's bound to be quite north.
> 
> Also I found this website relevant to the latitude comparison question: Interactive Equivalent Latitude Map | Chris Polis, ByteMuse.com


Most of Russia and Canada are extremely northerly but it's best to recognize both as vast so they do have places that are quite far south.

Oddly, the places in Canada you'll find palm trees aren't in the southern extremities of the country. They grow in Vancouver/Vancouver Island and both lie at the 49th parallel. That's substantially further north than the big population centres in eastern Canada. Toronto sits at the 43rd parallel, for instance.


Vancouver, BC
















Opinion: Vancouver should plant more palm trees for year-round greenery | Urbanized


Today, it is difficult to imagine enjoying an afternoon at Vancouver's English Bay without these majestic palm trees completing the scenery.




dailyhive.com


----------



## goschio

Vancouver is almost at the exact latitude as Frankfurt. As it is a river valley, those palms can grow there as well but not as good as in Vancouver which has some borderline Mediterranean tendencies.

Palms in Frankfurt:


----------



## isaidso

goschio said:


> Vancouver is almost at the exact latitude as Frankfurt. As it is a river valley, those palms can grow there as well but not as good as in Vancouver which has some borderline Mediterranean tendencies.


So Frankfurt is situated in a micro-climate? I wouldn't have expected palms there. It goes to show that latitude isn't the only consideration.

Metro Vancouver and SE Vancouver Island are the only places in Canada where palms grow even though southern Ontario, southern Quebec, the Maritimes (where 65% of Canadians live) are all considerably further south. Toronto is 600km further south yet it's Vancouver with far milder winters. Vancouver Island is just west of Vancouver and slightly larger than Belgium.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

isaidso said:


> I think a lot of people are surprised how far south parts of Canada lie; especially compared to Europe. If the gulf stream moved northwest towards Canada instead of northeast towards Europe, southern Canada would have very mild winters indeed.


Indeed. Having grown up in Central Europe watching American TV, I was convinced the US are our equivalent latitude-wise. So I was very shocked to recently look this up on the map and realize that in fact the latitudes of most of the US cities I knew would place them here in and around the Mediterranean, while the most Southern slice of the US is as low as the Sahara.


----------



## isaidso

I had a similar reaction but in the reverse. I assumed that the populated parts of eastern Canada would be at similar latitude to Scotland and Scandinavia. Toronto (43°44'N) is at the same latitude as Monaco (43°44'N).

It explains why when the French colonized America they sailed due west and hit what today are Canada's Maritime provinces and the St. Lawrence Seaway (Quebec) rather than places like Virginia.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ Exactly. That's how I also understood how to factor in physical geography (mountains vs plains, relief generating corridors of air travel, proximity to oceanic currents etc) alongside latitude in order to get the actual climate of a place. Climate doesn't simply translate along the same latitude.


----------



## Maksimtectonikman

my city Perugia central Italy 
Bilbao Spain 
Toronto Canada
Sapporo Japan
Almaty Kazakistan
Vladivostock Russia


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I was listening to the wonderful "Summer Girl" by HAIM, thinking of Los Angeles as a city, and had a look to see what else lies at more or less its latitude, and I found Rabat (Morocco)






Edit: futher East there are also Beyrouth, Baghdad and Islamabad


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833

I am from Chicago which is the same latitude as Barcelona, Rome and Istanbul.


----------

